# Explanation to this coloring!!



## Kailex (Oct 31, 2014)

Polly And Friend Photo by Lauran81 | Photobucket

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/d0/cf/ec/d0cfec87fe44674dfec4bb9091c76394.jpg

She is a complete bay, like the bottom picture, but she has solid black roots in her mane and tail, but they turn solid white like the first link.










(these pictures are not mine and are not of the mare I'm talking about.)


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Very pretty! That is a silver bay.

http://colorgenetics.info/equine/pi...rt-5-silver-bay-silver-brown-and-silver-black


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't think thoroughbreds carried silver...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

TB's don't have silver. 

We can guess all we want, but without a picture of the actual horse and not random ones from online, we can't really say what it is.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Silver typically alters the entire coat, not just the mane. I would guess maybe a white spotting gene. Lots of horses will have different colours in their manes (my seal brown mare has exactly 3 white hairs.) Maybe she just got more than what is typical.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Missed the part about it happening at 7 or 8... my guess is she would be going grey, but in a non typical way.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Doesn't look like that to me... greying out is diffuse, not starting in a big whopping patch of mane hair like the horse in the photo...


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Is the horse 100% TB? This horse, in the photo, really is not a grey. But, we'd need photos of the actual horse....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Is your mare the horse in the photobucket pics? The chestnut with the flaxen mane? What's her pedigree?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't see a flaxen chestnut in any of the photos, but I think the OP said that none of the horses pictured are hers. Really, it's tough to tell without actual photos... my guess is still some kind of pigmentation or grey that's starting out weirdly. I've never seen a horse grey like that before, but I don't know if it's impossible?? I found a picture of a horse that was minimally grey and had a dark body, but really without actual photos, it's tough to know. 

http://www.mustangs4us.com/Horse Colors/DSC09099.JPG


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

would be interesting. Can you have someone help you load photo s?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Glynnis said:


> I don't see a flaxen chestnut in any of the photos, but I think the OP said that none of the horses pictured are hers.


I stand corrected. I went back and looked at the one photo again and you're right, that horse isn't a chestnut at all. Not sure what I thought I was seeing! :shock:


----------

